# New HD Upgrade Issues



## Ed Siegler (Nov 8, 2003)

My thanks in advance for anyone that may be able to point me in the right direction.

I just received a replacement Roamio Plus. I am upgrading the HD to a 4tb WD40EZRX, along with upgrading a regular Roamio with the same drive.

In upgrading the plus, after starting up, the green screen picture attached appears, then goes into a continual reboot, eventually showing the same green screen, then rebooting again. This is continual.

In upgrading the base model, the green screen appears, followed by the purple screen picture attached. I hit the select button, only to have the same thing occur.

Anyone know what is happening and could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Fernwood (Sep 11, 2014)

Did you prepare the 4TB drive, or just put it in? I know Roamios can take a 3TB drive right out of the box, but I think you need to program anything larger.


----------



## Ed Siegler (Nov 8, 2003)

I just put them in.

I had installed an identical drive in a Roamio Plus and it formatted it to the 2TB capacity. I no longer have that Roamio or the drive.

I have now discovered the MFSR utility...but can't use it until these format. Wish I found that utility earlier.

I have never had to do this before. If I have to prep it (which I didn't realize I had to with these models)...what do I have to do? Totally new to the drive formatting process, so again, any help is TRULY appreciated.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Ed Siegler said:


> I just put them in.
> 
> I had installed an identical drive in a Roamio Plus and it formatted it to the 2TB capacity. I no longer have that Roamio or the drive.
> 
> ...


Did you go through setup with the original drives? You need to get the Roamio's upgraded to version 20.4.6 or later or it will go into a reboot loop with drives over 3TB in size. If not, put the original drives back in and go through guided setup to get up to the latest version of software. You should then be able to drop the 4TB drives in and then use MFS Reformatter on them.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528428

Scott


----------



## Ed Siegler (Nov 8, 2003)

OK...that is the software that I had been trying to use.

I took your suggestion and setup the TiVo with the original drive. Put the 4TB in and it did go to the initial setup screen. Following the instructions on the software thread, once I went to run the app, I was told that there is an "Invalid Apple Partition"

I am making some progress, but not the progress that I had hoped for.

Any ideas?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Ed Siegler said:


> OK...that is the software that I had been trying to use.
> 
> I took your suggestion and setup the TiVo with the original drive. Put the 4TB in and it did go to the initial setup screen. Following the instructions on the software thread, once I went to run the app, I was told that there is an "Invalid Apple Partition"
> 
> ...


Use version 1.0.0.2 from the second post in the mfsr thread.


----------

